# RCI points exchange-costs plus mf? wow



## Perrygirl (Mar 20, 2011)

Is this correct? I think I just now am really understanding the RCI points system. You pay MF at a resort every year but on top of that you have to pay like $15 x trading power units 25=$375 plus exchange fee. This seems like highway robbery you are paying the mf already isn't that enough. With II it is only the exchange fee of $150 approximately per exchange.
How much would it be to trade into the highest like Disney resort 2 bedroom prime season? I love the fact of going all over and not being dependent on what II picks for me of my choices. Plus RCI has different choices but wow If I understand this correctly some good places would really cost me plus the mf. 
Advice please.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 20, 2011)

Perrygirl, 
Are you talking about RCI points or RCI weeks with tpu's?  Either way you pay just your MF and the exchange fee.  Your points or tpu's depending on what system you are in are determined by RCI and when you deposit.  

Someone may have used $15 per tpu in an example but that is based on that persons MF and assigned tpu's.  Your tpu's may be better or worse depending on what you own.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 20, 2011)

You are definitely confused.  You pay RCI $179 for exchanges in U.S., plus you pay the fees to the resort.  The TPU cost you assume is someone's avarage cost per TPU:

$500 MF's divided by the number of TPU's, say 25, = $20 per TPU.  

Disney is mostly 25 TPU's, although some are higher, and with Disney, you also pay the $95 fee to Disney at check-in time.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 20, 2011)

*Fees are additional*



Perrygirl said:


> Is this correct? I think I just now am really understanding the RCI points system. You pay MF at a resort every year but on top of that you have to pay like $15 x trading power units 25=$375 plus exchange fee. This seems like highway robbery you are paying the mf already isn't that enough. With II it is only the exchange fee of $150 approximately per exchange.
> How much would it be to trade into the highest like Disney resort 2 bedroom prime season? I love the fact of going all over and not being dependent on what II picks for me of my choices. Plus RCI has different choices but wow If I understand this correctly some good places would really cost me plus the mf.
> Advice please.



The other posts point out your misconceptions. But it is a fact that unlike the "captive" systems (Wyndham, Worldmark, DRI, etc) where each transaction (reservation) is usually at no cost RCI charges a trade fee on top of membership & your annual fees you pay the resort. It can quickly add up and become more expensive than a simple rental in far too many cases. Be very careful what you buy into.


----------



## Perrygirl (Mar 20, 2011)

*exchange fees wth rci are ...?*

If I buy Grandview in Las Vegas and have about 122k points for 2 - 3 vacations or on good Disney vacation? I have paid about $800 in MF plus what exactly do I pay RCI for the trade to Disney High Season the best time of the year two bedroom. How does that work? Thanks for helping me before I buy and make a mistake.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 20, 2011)

Perrygirl said:


> If I buy Grandview in Las Vegas and have about 122k points for 2 - 3 vacations or on good Disney vacation? I have paid about $800 in MF plus what exactly do I pay RCI for the trade to Disney High Season the best time of the year two bedroom. How does that work? Thanks for helping me before I buy and make a mistake.



Each reservation will cost you $179 plus the value of the maintenance fee you pay for the points used. You should easily get 2 reservations and with some luck/work may squeeze out three or (with real luck) four.  Figure no more than one or two in prime time - more as you move toward lesser demand times.   Remember too that you are looking for units that will rent in most cases for around $1000 or more (less in non-prime times) so even at 1 week for $979 you are probably getting a "deal" (ignoring purchase cost for the points of course but hopefully you minimized those).


----------



## Perrygirl (Mar 20, 2011)

*another rci pt question thanks for your patience ya'll*

If I have a friend get me a week with her rci points, it costs her the exchange fee of $179 and her MF that year correct? There aren't any more costs to her unless it were Disney who has a $95 fee. right?


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 20, 2011)

Perrygirl said:


> If I have a friend get me a week with her rci points, it costs her the exchange fee of $179 and her MF that year correct? There aren't any more costs to her unless it were Disney who has a $95 fee. right?



There may be a guest certificate required too.  (More $$)


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 20, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/RCI-Points-202-...00585928868?pt=Timeshares&hash=item2eb3da60a4

I would consider the above purchase, along with the education that goes with it.  Scott knows his stuff and sells a safe product, worth a great deal of points, fairly stable fees, and why didn't I buy it for us?   I went another direction but would love to go back to Scott and buy one of his packages.  Nonetheless, education is important with a purchase like this one.  But I want to answer your questions, so I am a bit on the wrong track.  

RCI Points has nothing to do with TPU's.  TPU's is weeks, which is now in a system called Points Lite.  The difference is in the numbers.  A week might be worth 3-60 points in Points Lite.

POINTS: these are in the tens of thousands of points, so a week at Disney in points ranges (1 bed) from 41K-71K in points + $139 exchange fee (might be $149 now).  Plus you always pay Disney for the $95 concierge fee. 

So yes, 122K could possibly get 2-3 weeks of Disney, but mostly just one-two weeks.  Not many weeks are 41K.  

I personally think points is overpriced for Disney, while it is still a bargain for some other resorts.  Disney is just too high in RCI Points for me to use them that way anymore.


----------



## Perrygirl (Mar 20, 2011)

*thanks for advice rci points*

I thought that was how it was but when I read something for someone else I starting thinking RCI was charging by the point. Glad to hear it isn't true.
Thanks for advice about Scott's packages on eby I saw and read it all and saved it. However, I am sticking with TUG previous advice: close to home to drive and use it (like Palm Springs, CA or Vegas) or something someone would want to rent like Palm Springs or S. Ca or Vegas unless you all have a better idea.
Thanks


----------



## Rlatham4 (Mar 20, 2011)

*Wow, nice info*



rickandcindy23 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/RCI-Points-202-...00585928868?pt=Timeshares&hash=item2eb3da60a4
> 
> I would consider the above purchase, along with the education that goes with it.  Scott knows his stuff and sells a safe product, worth a great deal of points, fairly stable fees, and why didn't I buy it for us?   I went another direction but would love to go back to Scott and buy one of his packages.  Nonetheless, education is important with a purchase like this one.  But I want to answer your questions, so I am a bit on the wrong track.
> 
> ...



Wow,
that was a great link. He has alot of good information. I must say, I'm a real estate broker and I have a tough time understanding this stuff and i'm kinda in the business. I must say, I'm humbled by you all and your knowledge. many thanks!
Bud


----------



## ampaholic (Mar 22, 2011)

There are a few "parameters" to keep in mind while shopping for a RCI Points TS.

First is Points per MF dollar.

Second is Points per purchase dollar (including closing costs).

Third is Points per the cost to "get rid" of the TS - if you will need to in the future.

Let's face it some TS are easier to buy than they are to "get rid" of.

Grandview is a pretty good point to start your comparing - there are often several Grandviews on eBay.

Watch for RCI Points TS sales with lots of "banked" points and low MFs low purchase costs, and easy (relative) to turn over when you tire of them.

Oh, and nice, ethical management companies (not Legacy) don't hurt either.

--------

As to when you go to "spend" your points: Disney, Wyndham, independent === RCI Points is RCI points === it makes no difference where you get them from.

Once you have RCI Points access you can see a screen with the points cost of all available units at a Resort. if you have the points you can reserve the unit.

With the weeks system your "in" exchange is the week you own and your "out" exchange is the week you want to reserve - RCI charges "X" to be the go between between you and the owner of the week you want.

In the points system your "in" exchange is the points you spend - your "out" exchange is still the unit you want to reserve - and RCI still charges "X" to be the go between between you and the owner of the week (or three days, or 5 days) that you want.

With Weeks your window of "spend opportunity" starts when you deposit your week - up to two years before check in I think.

But with points your "spend" window starts at 10 months before check in - while if you are an owner at Disney, Wyndham, other you get first dibs for months (varies) before this 10 month window

Hence the "rule" buy where you want to go (so you get first dibs).

The real value of points is in "hey, lets see what's available - maybe we want to go there this time":whoopie: 

Or "I've only got four days to spend can I get a resort for those days only".

Happy hunting


----------

